# shop and ship



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

this sounded like a great option for online shopping until i started to read the prohibited items list. http://www.shopandship.com/content/uploads/110/218/40004/shop-and-ship-prohibited-items-listing.pdf unless i misunderstand, you cannot use them to buy the following:

- stuff from animals, incl meat or hair [so no boar bristle brush, jerky, suede, shoes, jackets or belts???}
- any collectible painting, sculpture or other work of art....how is this bad?
- no tea, including herbal. wtf?
- glassware, ceramics, marble or any stone derivative
- jewellery, stones or stoneware.....so no etsy?
- alcohol, perfume, acetone....so no make-up, nail polish, hair products???
- no alkaline batteries. but what if you buy an item in electronic nature and it comes with a battery?

holy crap, with all of this off the table, what's left to buy? am i missing something? can the shop and ship experienced shed some light for me please?

also, i am an artist and was hoping to ship over some of my own printed work. are these just Aramex rules?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

and really, how strict are they? for example:

"NO Live or Dead animals, insects, reptiles of any kind, animal products, animal skins, meat and fur including hair products"

Not only does this eliminate leather and suede but what about honey or non-perishable foods containing honey? and silk is from worms [insects] so is silk clothing banned too? seems pretty ridiculous to me.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can still have handbags, clothes and watches shipped 

I ordered some stuff from Victoria Secret once and they included some free perfumes and lotions, and they didn't get confiscated. But normally I wouldn't order any perfumes, make up or liquids as I am afraid they may get seized.

I think non expensive jewelry from Etsy should be ok but best to call them and ask.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had supplements and eletronics shipped. Some in this forum had even smartphones and Ipads shipped . You name it without any hassle. I am not sure what you are complaining about. They cannot allow some stuff to be shipped like anywhere else.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sammylou said:


> and really, how strict are they? for example:
> 
> "NO Live or Dead animals, insects, reptiles of any kind, animal products, animal skins, meat and fur including hair products"
> 
> Not only does this eliminate leather and suede but what about honey or non-perishable foods containing honey? and silk is from worms [insects] so is silk clothing banned too? seems pretty ridiculous to me.


Leather goods are ok. As I said, I've had leather handbags and shoes shipped without any issues.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

sammylou said:


> this sounded like a great option for online shopping until i started to read the prohibited items list. http://www.shopandship.com/content/uploads/110/218/40004/shop-and-ship-prohibited-items-listing.pdf unless i misunderstand, you cannot use them to buy the following:
> 
> - stuff from animals, incl meat or hair [so no boar bristle brush, jerky, suede, shoes, jackets or belts???}
> - any collectible painting, sculpture or other work of art....how is this bad?
> ...


Never seen that list but I have ordered boar bristle brushes, herbal teas, jewellery, shampoo, conditioner, flat irons, shoes, jackets, supplements among other things and I received all my stuff. The only thing I know they definitely will not ship are perfumes.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hair products can be hit and miss, a friend of mine wanted to order some stuff and she was told they wouldn't allow it. But others have received liquids ok.


----------



## mrkhann (Nov 7, 2012)

*banned items*

I think there is a list of items that are not allowed to be brought in to uae. Not all paintings are banned ... for example sculptures that are religious artifacts are banned.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there any way of getting around them opening up and rummaging through every single item I get delivered?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty certain the authorities and the shipping companies for that matter don't look through every package and all of it's contents.. It's more like taking a sample so a bit of luck involved there..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Someone tried to send us teas and it got stopped - they wouldn't ship it. We had to get it send back to the sender, so they are cracking down on it.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried Borderlinx? They calculate cost differently, so could be a bit more expensive. They seem to allow more items and claim to consolidate which is a bonus.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Aramex reserve the right to check all shipments and they are pretty strict from the UK. NO liquids, so forget many beauty products or many foodstuffs. Silk, leather and suede clothing is fine.

The rules are there for safety and to comply with UAE import rules mainly.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Aramex reserve the right to check all shipments and they are pretty strict from the UK. NO liquids, so forget many beauty products or many foodstuffs. Silk, leather and suede clothing is fine.
> 
> The rules are these for safety and to comply with UAE import rules mainly.


I only see flammable liquids on the ban list?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is the Aramex list

http://www.shopandship.com/content/uploads/110/218/40004/shop-and-ship-prohibited-items-listing.pdf


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> This is the Aramex list
> 
> http://www.shopandship.com/content/uploads/110/218/40004/shop-and-ship-prohibited-items-listing.pdf


Yes, same as the one I looked at and only see "flammable liquids".


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just found out that they won't ship knives for some stupid reason which means the package containing some vital components of my wedding outfit is now stuck in a warehouse in Englandshire and I have no idea how to get my hands on it now. Makes absolutely no sense, I can go to a shop here and buy a sword FFS.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Just found out that they won't ship knives for some stupid reason which means the package containing some vital components of my wedding outfit is now stuck in a warehouse in Englandshire and I have no idea how to get my hands on it now. Makes absolutely no sense, I can go to a shop here and buy a sword FFS.


Have you got someone who can go and pick the package up, take out the 'offending weapon' and send it on to you? Or do you have someone you can divert it to in the UK?

It's all a bit stupid I know.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gavtek I'm in the uk next week is it something that could go into a suitcase in the hold of the plan. Is it a Sian dubh by any chance


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I have asked them to send the "weapons" to my parents house and send me the rest, but I still need the weapons! (Sgian Dubhs to go with traditional Scottish outfits - I'm not planning on massacring anyone).


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tried to get a Victorinox swiss knife shipped but no go. They did let my Leatherman in without an issue though!


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhh spellchecker I meant a sgian dubh


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it a real sword? Can't get a replica here? Or from somewhere local? Can't get shipped some other way?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gavtek if you want I can bring back next week I think I saw you were in the Fairmont residence and I'm in marina residence


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, I've already instructed them to send it to my parents house. Hopefully one of my friends who's still to decide if he's flying out for the wedding can take it.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok mate if you struggle let me know I fly out next tue and back on sun. If still struggle I can ask friend if you can lend his he borrowed it to me for wedding last year. Have your ordered a total new outfit at all. If so can you let me know where from as I need to get one sorted


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I only see flammable liquids on the ban list?


Received a package with 4 bottles of liquid, water based lubricant, in it last week. They did not list them on the customs form and threw it in the same box as a camera I was getting.

So, still unclear if I was just lucky or it isn't an issue.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ode17366 said:


> Ok mate if you struggle let me know I fly out next tue and back on sun. If still struggle I can ask friend if you can lend his he borrowed it to me for wedding last year. Have your ordered a total new outfit at all. If so can you let me know where from as I need to get one sorted


I ordered a new outfit from Alex Scott in Aberdeen ( Free Delivery on Highland Wear,Gifts,Clan Products, Clothing with Aberdeens Alex Scott & Co Kiltmakers | kiltmakers.co.uk ). Cheers for the offer, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Received a package with 4 bottles of liquid, water based lubricant, in it last week. They did not list them on the customs form and threw it in the same box as a camera I was getting.
> 
> So, still unclear if I was just lucky or it isn't an issue.


My experiences with all the different types of package services I've used to send or that have been used to send me stuff, from a couple of different places to here has been it's pretty much a crap-shoot with customs..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> Tried to get a Victorinox swiss knife shipped but no go. They did let my Leatherman in without an issue though!


I've had maybe 20 swiss type army knives delivered by Shop & Ship (business gifts), just ordered 150 more so crossing my fingers!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

From the US? Yup my Leatherman was from the US too. The swiss army knife from the UK. They must be more strict in the UK also maybe due to less packages coming from there so they can check more or a higher chance of getting yours inspected.


----------

